# That's it!!



## Zida'sukara (Mar 15, 2007)

This morning I weight myself and instead of losing something, I gained 1 Kilo.  

Now I have found the points system of Weight Watcher where you can eat everything (except for sugar of course) and you have to give them points.

You can eat:

- 3 Bread points which includes bread(30gr. 1 point) potatoes(100gr.=1 point), pasta(20gr=1point), rice(30gr=1point) etc. 

- 6 to 8 meat points (30gr. meat = 1 point)(1 egg = 1 point) (30gr cheese=1 point) In the afternoon you must eat minimum 2 points.

- 3 Fat points (butter on 1 sandwich = 1 point, oil or butter to bake 1 teaspooon = 1 Point)

- 2 Milk points (125ml milk=1 point, 125gr yogurt=1 point)

- 3 Fruit points (125 ml orange juice=1point, half banana=1point, appel=1point)

Ofcourse there are much more variations but this is just to give you an indication. 

You must eat these points on one day and you must eat minimum 200gr. vegetables each day. And devide the points over 5 meals per day. 3 headmeals and 2 smaller for example an appel at 3 oclock in the afternoon.

No more wine and no more beer(thats gonna be hard). In stead of that I can only drink tea, coffee(2 cups) or water. Lots of water...

What do you all think? Is this gonna work, is it a good diet? If I dont slim very soon than I will stop eating for the rest of my life. (that's a hyperbole  )

I do sports as I want to get fit for my ninjutsu trainings, of course I can do some more but I really expected to loose some instead of gaining a kilo. 

Barbara


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like it's trying to give you a balanced diet with portion control but with strict rules.   All you can do is stick to it and see what happens.  With weight watchers you would think they are well regulated and are careful about what they suggest because of thier reputation.

You probably know this but aim to loose 2 lbs a week (not sure of that in kilos without looking it up) for a good healthy loss, anything more and you are asking for trouble and you can put it back on quickly. 

Don't forget you might loose less to begin with because of your body getting used to the new diet.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 15, 2007)

If you reduce your calories and keep everything else the same you will lose weight.  Remember, however, that muscle weighs more than fat so you could, in theory, be gaining weight while simultaneously slimming down.

I lost ~15 kilos by limiting my fat intake to ~ 40 grams.  I think this worked for me because fat was the most condensed caloric food in my diet.  Other diets that include a lot of sugar would probably need to take a different approach.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 15, 2007)

@Shaderon, I read about not loosing to many kilos in a week. I did loose 4 kilos in 1 week but indeed it came back very fast.
I dont go to their seminars and weekly meetings as that costs USD.100,00 per month or even more with the special books, magazine etc. that they want you to have. I got a book from a collegue, months ago with all the informations as she went to weight watchers unfortunately she is not working here anymore otherwise I would have asked her. Till now I did not look in the book but I am starting to get desperate now.

@Shuto, I did not train the muscle very much yet, I did more cardio training thats why I am so sad about gaining this kilo.
I dont like sugar but I eat late in the evening and perhaps to much fat.
15 kilos is really a lot, you did a very good job.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok here's a diet the doctor gave my husband some years ago, he goes back to it every time he needs to loose weight.

Cut out anything with fat on it, no bacon fat, no marbled meat etc, cut out red meat as much as possible and eat low fat fish, chicken breast or turkey breast instead.   

Change your spread to a low fat Olive oil spread, you'll get more benefit from it and it'll help your joints and provide the fats you need for your nervous system while you cut down your calories.

No pre-packaged foods, and anything you get that has a nutritional list on it must have no more than 4g of fat per 100g, that's 4% fat.  (So no sausages)

Oats for breakfast with semi skimmed milk as it's about 2% fat or less and skimmed has a lot of the goodness taken out too.

Treats are fruit and natural yogurt.  No pears, they are high in fat, if you find your meals aren't filling you try soup instead, it's slower to digest and fills you for longer.    For an in between meals snack if you really MUST have something, a glass of milk with a banana chopped into it then liquidized is filling and good for you, and as it's liquid takes ages to digest. 


I'm not recommending you do this, I'd recommend you go see a doctor and see what they say, but this is pretty good common sense and you can change it around a bit to suit.  (But no putting chocolate bars in the milkshake  )


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 15, 2007)

My diet is high protien med-high carbs. The protien is essential for you body, obviously your muscles are made out of it. You need to take in at least 1g/1lb of body weight everyday w/o exception. Ex. I weigh 258lbs so thats 258g of protein. Carbs are the same way, you want to take even more in if you weight train and you know you are going to do some heavy lifting.  it might sound like a lot but its not that hard to meet this goal. The reason protein is so essinetial is because if you limit your diet you run the risk of breaking down muscle for energy instead of fat. The reason carbs are so essential is because of the energy they provide. 

Also remember it is not only important what you eat but when you eat certain things. For example: I lift weights in the morning so I usually have a protien shake w/ a piece of fruit or some *white* bread. This is good fuel for your body the protien for obvious reasons because of all the other nutrients packed in there, the fruit or *white* bread because they are simple sugars, they digest easy and fast for quick busts of energy to jump start the metabolism which after it uses that energy will start to break down energy stores in your body. The simple sugars are the things to eat before training or workouts but as for the rest of the day complex sugars/carbs are better like wheat bread, brown rice anything that is whole grain. 

Sorry for the long post but it might help. If you have any questions or anything feel free to ask

B


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 15, 2007)

@Shaderon, I wont put any Chocolatebar in my milkshake, I promise!! 
 I will check my daily food for the fat, I already drink low fat milk and most of the time I do take low fat food and I dont like pre-packaged food. 
I do eat sausages sometimes and I like Bacon with eggs. And I will also skipp the sauce over the vegetables. 

So a Steak is also not so very good?  

I gues I have to switch a lot in my eating patron....

@kempo, thanks for your reply. I think your diet will help to get fit but at the moment I do a lot of office work and in compare to that I do sport to less. I think your diet is especially made for someone who does a lot of muscle training and I dont do that yet. At the moment I must loose weight first and beside that I do Cardio training to loose some callories which my body must make out of the bodyfats. I will check for the Proteinsshakes so I can drink them before I go doing my cardio exercises.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2007)

Zida'sukura,

I wouldn't worry about one kilo.  A person's body can fluctuate substantially over the course of one day.  I flucuate 5 pounds depending on the time of day.  Don't stress over it and don't starve your body, it leads to your body slowing its metabolism down because it knows what you are doing to it.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes that's very true, good point Lisa, make sure you are taking in enough to sustain your body B.

Steak is good for you, it's just that it's higer in fat than chicken or fish and if you prefer to eat more, then you can eat more fish than steak for the same amount of calories.  

Also, watch how you cook your pasta and rice, if cooked correctly it's a complex carb, over cooked and sloppy it's a simple carb.  I didn't know that before a nutritionist told me!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 15, 2007)

@Lisa, thanks. The reason why I got so frustrated was that I am already trying to slim for 1,5 weeks. And instead of losing weight, I gain in weight. Thats not a nice feeling. Than you are really wondering what you are doing it for. The doctor told me about the metabolism and also said I have to eat the whole day trough, better eat more portions but very less than 2 x a day more. With my work I sometimes eat to unfrequent. So need to change this too. 

I though that the Weight Watchers Diet (after reading the necessary parts of the book) would be helpfull as I must eat the whole day through in 5 meals and watch if get every important vitamin etc. 
(the milk and fruit points I never eat so that is already a progress with this diet)

@Shaderon, regarding the Pasta, I didnt know this. Sometimes when I watch TV, I forget the pasta and it does get overcooked. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 15, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> @Shaderon, I wont put any Chocolatebar in my milkshake, I promise!!
> I will check my daily food for the fat, I already drink low fat milk and most of the time I do take low fat food and I dont like pre-packaged food.
> I do eat sausages sometimes and I like Bacon with eggs. And I will also skipp the sauce over the vegetables.
> 
> ...


No problem, I sit at a compute 9hrs a day but just to clarify the part about the protien/carb intake is for anyone that does physical activity. Its just about feeding your body what it needs. Remember treat your body right and in return your body will treat you right. 

Also on a side note do you have a scale w/ a body fat % calculator? This will help clarify what you are loosing and with the percentage it is fairly easy to calculate how much fat in lbs you have, and how much lean muscle mass you have. Ex: I weigh 258 say Im at 15%(i wish) body fat index (BFI)  that means i have around 39 pounds of fat and 219lbs of muscle and other stuff. So after 1 week of working out say Im still at 258 but my BFI is at 13.5% now that means that I have lost nearly 5 pounds of fat while gaining the same amount in muscle. This is all hypathetical numbers but you get the idea. It will help keep track easier. Im picking up one tomorrow. Also only weigh yourself once a week any more and you will go crazy  . 

B


----------



## Can (Mar 15, 2007)

If you want something that's a little simpler than a point system, and doesn't require you to send any money to Weight Watchers, try this:
http://www.irongarmx.net/WFR.html


----------



## Shuto (Mar 16, 2007)

Link

This link pretty much describes what I intuitively did to lose weight.  Replace high caloric density foods with low(er) caloric density foods.  You'll still feel full but you'll lose weight.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for your responses guys. I am on the run now, have to drive to the Netherlands so I will read your links and your post Kempoguy when I am there.

Barbara


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll agree with Lisa. I fluctuate a good 5 pounds during one week, without varying my diet/exercise any.

Don't focus too much on weight. If you are in decent shape and gaining weight, its likely to be more muscle than fat. Personally, I'm trying to just lose fat/gain muscle. The end result, hopefully, will be a weight gain. I guess it just depends on your physical goals...


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 17, 2007)

The problem is that I am out of shape. I have thin legs, thin arms but the fat seems to stick onto belly and back. This is not normal so there must be something wrong.

I have mixed all your posts a bit together, thanks for your answers as I can find a lot of usefull things. Shuto said about his fat diet and that other persons who eat a lot of other things might need another approach. There must be something that I eat wrong. I keep fluctuating like Lisa said. Sometimes I feel weak and I do have the feeling that I am missing something. Perhaps Kempo was right, I will try this out and eat more proteins. I will also take the advise not to weigh myself more than once a week.

Now the reason for being so busy with this, is because I am very anxious to start training Ninjutsu again as soon as I have moved from Germany to the Netherlands. This will be in about 2 to 3 months so I am trying to get in shape as much as possible before the first training.

I am not doing muscle training, only doing Cardio training to pump up my endurance and to loose some weight. I gained about 10 to 12 Kilos after a couple of years with no sports, a lot of stress and only deskwork. 

I do this weight watchers diet now for 2 days(see thread start) but I don&#8217;t make it to eat all that food and get all the points each day, its to much for me. So I think my problem is not the amount of food.

I talked with a fitness trainer and do you know what he said? He said I eat to   less????? And that my body is trying to keep and store as much food as it can because it is afraid he will not get enough the next day too. What do you all think of this as I am a bit confused now. Is this possible? It really doesnt feel that I eat to less but it does explain the fact about something that is wrong.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Mar 19, 2007)

I lost 23 lbs in 4 mos on Weight Watchers.  I use the point system, too, but they also have a Core program that doesn't require logging every point.  It's a great plan, really drives you in the direction of good nutrition, and you're not hungry all the time either.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 23, 2007)

Today I actually had a good idea. Instead of looking to some dietsites on the internet what I usely do, I looked for reliable eating-patterns sites and did some tests. 

 

Forget the diets, I always thought that I would eat very healthy with my fresh vegetables and cooking fresh every day. Nope I didnt. I eat to less with less variation. There were 6 catagories and I scored 1 red very bad point(for eating to less without much variation), and 5 yellow "could be better's". To less fruit, to less grains, to less milk, to less water, to much fat and to much empty carbs(cola, sauce etc.)

I took KempoGuys advice (I still love you for your help.  ) and I am eating different since monday now. I made the test new but now with the new eating habit that KempoGuy told me and gues what: I got 4 green very good points and 2 could be better's. 1 for fat, I should eat a little less meat and more chicken and 1 still for the amount and variation(this was a red bad point in the test before).  

What I dont understand is that Weight watchers is telling you not to eat more than 2 pieces bread a day when you want to eat potatoes, rice or pasta in the evening and this health test is telling you to eat between 5 to 7 dark grain bread pieces each day and recommend to eat more rice and pasta on top of it.

I did not weigh myself, I am not going to do that before next monday. 

But I am happy now, still need to drink more water, a bit more fruit and less heavy meat and instead of that some chicken and I will be fine acoording to the test.

So no diets for me, I tried so many that I got crazy from it anyway.

Thanks everybody for all of your advices and support! I will keep you posted if thats oke.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 23, 2007)

We'd love to hear about your progress!    I am thinking of you as our own personal experiment now :lol: and want to stick you in a cage with the rats and guinea pigs 

Oh and a few gerbils of that's ok?   I like Gerbils too


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 23, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> We'd love to hear about your progress! I am thinking of you as our own personal experiment now :lol: and want to stick you in a cage with the rats and guinea pigs
> 
> Oh and a few gerbils of that's ok? I like Gerbils too


 
:lfao:

YES I truly feel like a guinea pig, rabbit or gerbil (i dont like rats, i got attacked by a wild one years ago) with this eating pattern. 

As your pet, I should have a running wheel in my cage also to get enough sport... And a nice warm wooden house would be welcome too.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 23, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> :lfao:
> 
> YES I truly feel like a guinea pig, rabbit or gerbil (i dont like rats, i got attacked by a wild one years ago) with this eating pattern.
> 
> As your pet, I should have a running wheel in my cage also to get enough sport... And a nice warm wooden house would be welcome too.


 

Sure ok, and some nice comfy bedding too


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 23, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> I have thin legs, thin arms but the fat seems to stick onto belly and back. This is not normal so there must be something wrong.


 
First off, it sounds like you're sticking to your diet and I admire the willpower it takes to do that.
What strikes me is the quote from you above. This isn't normal for women. I highly recomend that you go to an endocrinologist and have a full hormone panel run. Estrogen/testosterone problems, especially, can cause the unusual way your body is storing fat. If there is an imbalance and it is taken care of, it will be easier for you to lose weight (plus you will be healthier overall).


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 23, 2007)

@JB: I did do a checkup on that thing that is producing hormons in the brain. If that is defect than you get very big eyes, you get skinny(in case its working too fast) or you can get fat.Idont know the english name of this thing.

This thing was fine but they didnt do a check up on the hormons in the blood itself. Now please dont ask me why as this will be a very long and impossible answer for me but at the moment I have to be carefull with medical check up as I have a problem with my insurance. When I am back in the Netherlands, this will be okay again. ( no I am not illegal in Germany  ) 

I will keep your answer in mind, thanks for this and when this new eating pattern doesnt work than I will certainly do a full check up in the Netherlands in about 2 to 3 months.  Thanks again for your reply.

Barbara


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> @JB: I did do a checkup on that thing that is producing hormons in the brain. If that is defect than you get very big eyes, you get skinny(in case its working too fast) or you can get fat.Idont know the english name of this thing.
> 
> This thing was fine but they didnt do a check up on the hormons in the blood itself. Now please dont ask me why as this will be a very long and impossible answer for me but at the moment I have to be carefull with medical check up as I have a problem with my insurance. When I am back in the Netherlands, this will be okay again. ( no I am not illegal in Germany  )
> 
> ...



English name is thyroid.  Unfortunately mine runs too slow.  *sigh*.  I would much rather be very skinny and with big eyes.  :lol:


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 24, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> This morning I weight myself and instead of losing something, I gained 1 Kilo.
> 
> I do sports as I want to get fit for my ninjutsu trainings, of course I can do some more but I really expected to loose some instead of gaining a kilo.
> 
> ...




1 kilo is only a little more than 2 lbs. (if i converted that right), that is NOTHING, i gain that much after breakfast lol 

keeping in mind the small weight gain, and the thin arms and legs, depending on what you mean by "I do sports as I want to get fit" it could very very easily add a kilo of muscle in a very short time, and you likely wouldnt notice the change without weighing yourself on an accurate scale. 
remember muscle weighs alot more than fat so for instance you may have actually lost 4lbs of fat, and gained 6lbs of muscle, which would not be very noticeable.
AND!!! the legs have some huge muscle groups, so it doesnt take long to make relatively large improvement in little time, and not be very easily noticed.
I know someone who has been on the weight watchers program for a few years or so now, and she has made some terrific improvements in her health/weight in that time. while i have no direct experience with this program, i would have to say it seems promising.

Best of luck Barbara, and keep us informed

Jim


----------

